# Cant get my sight to adjust enough



## Skitterz (Sep 8, 2005)

Make sure the center shot is correct sounds like the rest is way off center ,Also move the nocking point up


----------



## limpguy (Oct 13, 2004)

*Move the peep*

Move your peep.


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

Check out trophy ridge website and reverse the mounting bracket to get more height adjustment.


----------



## beertherty (Aug 8, 2007)

I would paper tune first to get a good bullet hole through the paper to know that the arrow is comming off the bow straight. I shoot through paper at 6 feet away.

Then resight.

As far as peep location goes, draw your bow and come to your anchor point with your eyes closed. Open your eye, you should be looking right through your peep. If not, adjust.

All of this assumes your bow is in spec as far as ATA and cam orientation goes.

Good luck


----------



## natesimpson74 (Jul 23, 2009)

bassman409 said:


> Check out trophy ridge website and reverse the mounting bracket to get more height adjustment.


I cant seem to find anything on the site about flipping the bracket and don't really see a way that that would work. :dontknow:

I checked my peep by closing my eyes and drawing back and it was lined up good.

When I installed the rest I brought it to an archery shop and had them square it up.

I am shooting good groups at 10 yards, just can't get them where they need to be.

Thank you all for the ideas. Maybe I will just have to go to an archery shop and have them check it out to figure this out.


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

I have a similar issue on a Mathews I worked on awhile back. Needed new string/cable. Customer said that BH's and field points were hitting a foot apart at 20 yards. And the centershot of the bow was very close to the riser. So I put on the new string and cable, set everything where it was supposed to be, and did some tuning to get Muzzy's hitting with the field points. Moved the sight over to the right and got it sighted in. Shoots great.

Customer calls back later and says the bow shoots great groups - but they are to the left so far that he can't get the sight over enough to the left to get it sighted in. Yet his wife and brother in law are getting point of impact right where I had it set when I delivered the bow.

So I'm looking at fabricating a bracket to get more left adjustment out of the sight. I'm not sure what he is doing different from the rest of us, but his groups are great and I'm just going to do what I have to do to get it to shoot to his point of aim.


----------



## RISKYB (Jul 19, 2009)

check center shot, knocking point, and then move peep if needed


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

have you established eye dominance for the gentleman?




Roskoe said:


> I have a similar issue on a Mathews I worked on awhile back. Needed new string/cable. Customer said that BH's and field points were hitting a foot apart at 20 yards. And the centershot of the bow was very close to the riser. So I put on the new string and cable, set everything where it was supposed to be, and did some tuning to get Muzzy's hitting with the field points. Moved the sight over to the right and got it sighted in. Shoots great.
> 
> Customer calls back later and says the bow shoots great groups - but they are to the left so far that he can't get the sight over enough to the left to get it sighted in. Yet his wife and brother in law are getting point of impact right where I had it set when I delivered the bow.
> 
> So I'm looking at fabricating a bracket to get more left adjustment out of the sight. I'm not sure what he is doing different from the rest of us, but his groups are great and I'm just going to do what I have to do to get it to shoot to his point of aim.


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

Eye dominance was one of the first things I checked. He was over here this afternoon and I got him all squared away. But when the bow is hitting right on for me, it is hitting the left edge of the target for him. And I didn't dare shoot it once we got it dialed in for him. The pins look to be about 1/4" left of the centershot of the bow with an arrow nocked. I talked to his brother in law later this evening. Says the guy has always been that way. No one else can shoot his bow. But he shoots well


----------

